# Department of HELP



## bhaby_chiq (Apr 23, 2020)

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT

AND SHOW ME

IndexLiving in AustraliaVisas and immigration

bhaby_chiq

online

Active MemberJoin:*about 19 hours agoPosts:*8

29 minutes ago*· #1

Exceed the maxumim attachment needed.

Hello There, Does anyone of you here got same case as mine? Unfortunately, I submitted our documents one by one and it exceed the 100 and 60 maximum attachments. I have emailed my Case Officer where to attach or send the other relevant documents but still no reply . 😞 Have a good day 🙂 Stay safe everyone. Cheersss

bhaby_chiqForums IndexSubscribedParticipatedActive TopicsNew PostsPrivate MessagesWho's OnlineSign OutCopyright PolicyPrivacy PolicyExit Enhanced Mobile View


----------

